# ピンとこない



## Japanada

（雑誌から）：

今や女性大臣や知事は珍しくもないし、街を歩けば「女社長」にはすぐ当たる。日本が「女性差別」国家と言われても*ピンとこない*のが大方のムキであろう。

私の翻訳：
Nowadays it is not rare to see women cabinet ministers or women prefectural governers. If you walk down the street you come across "women company presidents." Even if it is said that the Japanese nation is a "sexist society" *ピンとこない*(???) That seems to be the general direction.

お願いします。


----------



## rukiak

ぴんとこない in this case means that it doesn't meet your perception of the issue.
"sit well with one's perception" is possibly close, but ぴんとこない seems more objective and detached.
I'm not native in English so can't come up with an adequate English term.
If you do, would you mind telling me?


----------



## Japanada

Thanks Rukiak
Hmmm, むずかしいなあ...
Maybe we can say:
"Even if it is said that Japan is a "sexist society," it doesn't quite *fit that label*."

label is a kind of ピン
so ピンとこない = doesn't fit that label (?)

日本人の思いを知りたいです。


----------



## EddieCai

well, from a dictionary I have

*ピンとこない* 
_1_. 
be less than convincing

_2_. 
fail to ring a bell

_3_. 
not make sense

_4_. 
not really realize


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

ピンとくる。
＝状況、答えなどが、頭にピンとくる。=The situation or the answer comes to my brain like a flash of lightning, without delay.
＝状況、答えなどが、とっさに頭にうかぶ。
＝We can understand at once.
=We can guess easily.
=We know the answer at once.
=It is as clear as crystal.

ピン＝a flash of lightning. ( I think "label" is also good.)

ピンと来ない＝negative form of ピンと来る。

大方のムキ＝majority

*So,　"Most of Japanese people hardly recognize that Japan is a "sexist country"."*
or
*Most of Japanese people hardly agree when they hear that Japan is a "sexist country".*
*Majority of Japanese people hardly agree with the statement that Japan is a "sexist country".*


----------



## Derselbe

Japanada said:


> Nowadays it is not rare to see women cabinet ministers or women prefectural governers. If you walk down the street you come across "women company presidents." Even if it is said that the Japanese nation is a "sexist society" *ピンとこない*(???) That seems to be the general direction.



I tried to do a more literal translation to show the sentence structure. It's probably full of mistakes 
I think you have to use "even though" here and not "even if". And there is a し you didn't catch. And as far as I remember, 今や indicated a possibility of change and that the statement is only true for the moment. So I used "at the moment" to indicate that it might change sooner or later. Actually I'm not quite sure about that connotation of 今や. Could a Japanese native give us his/her opinion on that?


Since at the moment female cabinet ministers or gouveners are not rare and you can walk into female company presidents on the street quite easily, even though Japan is called a discriminatory society, the people who don't realize that seem to form the majority.

What do you think?


----------



## Wishfull

Hello.


Derselbe said:


> Actually I'm not quite sure about that connotation of 今や. Could a Japanese native give us his/her opinion on that?


I think 
今や＝now, currently, nowadays
今や～なので＝now that.
I like the phase "now that~".



Derselbe said:


> Since at the moment female cabinet ministers or gouveners are not rare and you can walk into female company presidents on the street quite easily, even though Japan is called a discriminatory society, the people who don't realize that seem to form the majority.


I think; 
Since at the moment→Now that
gouveners→Is this spelling OK? I can't find it in my dictionary.
that→I think the "that" is not necessary and redundant here.

What do you think? By the way, our posts numbers are very close.


----------



## rukiak

Japanada said:


> Thanks Rukiak
> Hmmm, むずかしいなあ...
> Maybe we can say:
> "Even if it is said that Japan is a "sexist society," it doesn't quite *fit that label*."
> 
> label is a kind of ピン
> so ピンとこない = doesn't fit that label (?)
> 
> 日本人の思いを知りたいです。



As to ピンとくる
I don't know the origin of the expression, but the literally nuance is like that you feel some pain instantly and reflexively when a pin sticks to a part of your body. So the idiom means you (a speaker) thinks "I got it!" or "That's right!" "I understand that!" at once, instantly, just after you hear or read some information or opinion.

ピンとこない is the opposite.
The reason you (a speaker) don't ピンとこない is that you can't understand the logic of the information the artice says, you don't have enough knowladge to understand the information, or the information is opposite to your knowladge and perception.



Japanada said:


> Hmmm, むずかしいなあ...


Your present feeling may be just about "ピンとこない" itself.

By the way, ーのが大方のムキであろう。 means "ー is that the majority feels."
So in the article, the majority feels "ピンとこない".


----------



## toccillo

ピンとくる:
A light bulb appears above your head. Ping!

ピンとこない:
A question mark appears above your head. Hmm...


----------



## Japanada

You're right, it should be 今や
すみません。

I thought ピン might be related to the English word "pin", but I don't think so now.

"I got it!" or "That's right!" makes better sense from an onomonopoeica point of view.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Derselbe* 

 
Since at the moment female cabinet ministers or gouveners are not rare and you can walk into female company presidents on the street quite easily, even though Japan is called a discriminatory society, the people who don't realize that seem to form the majority.


If you walked into female company presidents then someone would have to call an ambulance!

Here's my revised translation:
"These days women cabinet ministers or prefectural governors are hardly rare, and walking down the street you can meet all kinds of women who are company presidents. Even if you called Japan a "sexist society" the majority of people here wouldn't agree with you off the bat."

There are probably other ways of translating, but I think I got the idea now. ありがとう皆様！


----------



## Derselbe

Wishfull said:


> gouveners→Is this spelling OK? I can't find it in my dictionary.


No. That spelling was not okay at all. Sorry for this. I like "now that" ,too.





> By the way, our posts numbers are very close.




let's see who's going to win this 
No... let's not make this a competiton... 




> If you walked into female company presidents then someone would have to call an ambulance!


Sorry for the confusion. To walk into someone seems to be used in BE only, as a thread in the English Only board turned out. In AE they say "bump into". I don't know about Canadian English though.


> Here's my revised translation:
> "These days women cabinet ministers or prefectural governors are hardly rare, and walking down the street you can meet all kinds of women who are company presidents. Even if you called Japan a "sexist society" the majority of people here wouldn't agree with you off the bat."


I still don't know about the "even if" part, but I just realized that the Japanese sentence is ambigiuous here. Anyway, the way I understand the Japanese sentence, there is no doubt as to whether Japan is called a disciminatory society or not. It's a fact. It's definitely true. But *even though*(notwithstanding the fact) Japan *is* called a disciminatory society the mayority still doesn't... I think "if" doens't fit here. But let's see what the Japanese natives think about that.

I think if the Japanese sentence was to be translated with "even if", it'd be *もし、*日本が「女性差別」国家と言われても。。。


----------



## Flaminius

> I think if the Japanese sentence was to be translated with "even if", it'd be *もし、*日本が「女性差別」国家と言われても……


[A sequence of 句点 is casually used in place of ellipsis but should be avoided.]
The subject of the two verbs in the clause 日本が「女性差別」国家と*言われ*てもピンとこない should be the same: 大方のムキ (many people)
If Japan is the subject of the first part (Japan is termed as a discriminatory nation), the latter part becomes strange (Japan does not quickly understand it).

言われる here is to be told a message marked off by the quotative _-to_.


----------



## Derselbe

So that is to say, "Even though the majority is being told that Japan is a discriminatory society they don't realize it." right?

But that doesn't answer the question whether to use "even though" or "even if".


----------



## Flaminius

Derselbe said:


> So that is to say, "Even though the majority is being told that Japan is a discriminatory society they don't realize it." right?


Righto!



> But that doesn't answer the question whether to use "even though" or "even if".


My quote was not the best portion but I thought you understood Japan as the subject of 言われる.  Furthermore, 大方のムキ being the subject gives a clue to your question about "even if" and "even though."

Yes, the Japanese conditionals are ambiguous but we have a clue to clarify this.  The key question is: Has the majority been told that Japan is a discriminatory country? (as opposed to "Has Japan been termed as . . . ?")

I would say the answer is negative; hence select the hypothetical reading (even if).


----------



## rukiak

Derselbe, I can say one thing that the opinion "日本が「女性差別」国家だ" must not appears for the first time in that sentense. It must have been mentioned before.


----------



## Derselbe

Great. Thanks to all of you. It has become much clearer now!

皆さんに役に立つ事くれて、ありがとうございました。
今は分かりました。


----------



## rukiak

Derselbe, you really understand?
I may have a kind of different opinion from other ones.
From the lines of the article, I imagine that a certain person such as a critic, politician or announcer has told "日本が「女性差別」国家だ" and in response to the fact, the sentenses are mentioned.
I feel the following nuance. Some kind of authorised person (critic, politician, announcer etc. not children) mensions something and that is even the kind of authority's word, it can't be believed. 
"Even" nuance -> authority,  ..."but" nuance -> ピンと来ない大方のムキ　...
Ambiguous
(I'm not sure of a nuance of English, so I couldn't possitively join the arguement.)
Anyway, #1Japanada had known also preceding parts of the article to judge and it is his  business.


----------



## Derselbe

たぶん、英語の文法はこの問題に役に立たないと思いますから、日本語で続けましょうか。

僕が分からない問題は　ピンと来ない大方のムキはその事が言われたかどうか　です。　それとも　言われたかどうかわかりませんか。

例えば：
１
大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と言われたのに、ピンと来ません。
２
大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と聞いた事がありません。でも、その事が言われてもピンと来ないでしょう。
３
大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と聞いたかどうか分かりませんけど、どっちでも絶対にピンと来ません。

どれですか。


----------



## Wishfull

Derselbe said:


> たぶん、英語の文法はこの問題に役に立たないと思いますから、日本語で続けましょうか。
> 
> 僕が分からない*点*は　ピンと来ない大方のムキ*に対して*その事が言われたかどうか　です。　それとも　言われたかどうかわかりませんか。
> 
> 例えば：
> １
> 大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と言われたのに、ピンと来ません。
> ２
> 大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と聞いた事がありません。でも、その事が言われてもピンと来ないでしょう。
> ３
> 大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と聞いたかどうか分かりませんけど、どっちでも絶対にピンと来ません。
> 
> どれですか。



どれでもありません。
著者は、
「大方のムキは、もし日本が「女性差別国家」ということを聞いたとしたときに、ピンと来ない」であろう、と仮定の話をしているのです。
実際に聞いたか、聞かなかったかは、述べていません。

If you study hard, you will go to the university.という文があった場合に、実際に勉強をしたのか、しないのかを質問していることになり、ナンセンスと思います。

実際に聞いたか聞かないかは、あなたにもわからないでしょうが、私にも、誰にもわからないことだと思います。

いかがでしょうか？


----------



## Derselbe

はい、分かったと思います。「言われた」かどうか誰も分からないって事ですね。でも、それは僕の文の３ではないですか。


----------



## rukiak

derselbe said:


> たぶん、英語の文法はこの問題に役に立たないと思いますから、日本語で続けましょうか。
> 僕が分からない問題は　ピンと来ない大方のムキはその事が言われたかどうか　です。　それとも　言われたかどうかわかりませんか。
> 例えば：
> １２３
> どれですか。


３が近いでしょうね。　
ただし、最後の日本語が少しおかしいですが。「　３　大方のムキは日本が「女性差別」国家と聞いたかどうか分かりませんが、たとえ聞いてもピンとこないでしょう。　」　とした方が日本語としてはスムーズ（スマート）です。　（ちなみに、箇条書き（かじょうがき）では「けど」より「が」が好まれます。）

私が思うに、まず、大方のムキはその事を実際には言われていません。ここはどのネイティブも同意見でしょう。「大方のムキ」は不特定多数ですから、事実を 確認できませんので。　仮に、テレビ番組での発言であっても、国民全員が聞いていることはありえません。新聞記事でも同様です。
次に、しかし、その言葉自体は、誰かによって、すでに一度言われているでしょう。
　（　なぜなら、「－と言われても」という表現は、普通、既成の、誰かの発言を受けてなされるからです。）
そして、#1の記事のライターは、その発言を既に聞いている（目にしている）のは間違いありません。

つまり、
　①そのライターは「日本が「女性差別」国家」だという発言を聞いた/文を見た。
→②そのライターはその意見に反論したいと思った。
→③そのライターは自分の雑誌に記事を書く
→④記事の中で、多くの日本人は『日本が「女性差別」国家だ』と言われてもピンとこないだろう、とそのライターは推測している。

------------
言いかえれば、
　（イ）”日本が「女性差別」国家だ”　と既に言われた。
→（ロ）それを聞いた（見た）ライターはピンとこなかった。
→（ハ）「おなじことを、日本の世間一般の人が聞いても（見ても）、やはりピンとこないだろう」と思った。

ただし、「おなじことを、日本の世間一般の人が*既に*聞いている（見ている）」可能性も（ハ）に含まれる。

=================================================================
読み方の分からない漢字があれば質問してください。
それと、「大方のムキ」は　世間一般の傾向（mood of people）というような意味ですから、「大方のムキ*はー*わかりません／言われていません」という
のは文法的におかしいです。でも、今回は便利ですから使ってもＯＫです。　日常会話では使わないほうがいいです。「大方のムキ」という言葉自体、古語的、詩的です。


----------



## Aoyama

*ピンとこない *simply means : not to get/understand (remember) things clearly/right
get a dim/blurred image
but to me, in that particular context, I agree with rukiak that this may not be really fitting here.


----------



## Wishfull

Derselbe said:


> はい、分かったと思います。「言われた」かどうか誰も分からないって事ですね。でも、それは僕の文の３ではないですか。



論理学的に言えば３は正しいのかもしれません。

しかし私は、言語学的に、３は少し違うと思います。
なぜかと言うと、
「ピンとくる」という言葉の用法は、「～～と言われて（または聞いて）ピンとくる」というように使用することが多く、今回もそのような用いられ方をしています。
「～～と言われてピンとくる」＝「～～をよく知っている、よく理解できている。」です。ここでは「差別国家と言われてピンとくる」とは「常日頃から日本が差別国家であるとの認識がある。」「日本が差別国家であることをよく知っている」というのと同じ意味になります。

ここで問題。
「常日頃から日本が差別国家であるとの認識がある。」を「ピンとくる」という慣用句を用いて書き直せ。
答え
１．日本が差別国家とピンとくる。　（または）
２．「日本が差別国家である」と言われたらピンとくる。
2' 「日本が差別国家である」と聞けばピンとくる。

答え１．も不正解とは言えず、実際１．のような使い方もあります。
しかし２、２’の方がより適切な慣用句の用法であると考えますし、意味も理解しやすいのではないでしょうか。

つまり、実際聞いているのか、聞いていないのかが問題ではなくて、「聞く」「言われる」という動詞を含めた慣用句（idiom)であると理解した方が、「ピンとくる」という日本語の言葉をよりよく理解できると思います。

いかがでしょうか。


----------



## Derselbe

皆さんへ

せっかく詳しい説明してくれて、ありがとうございます。
漢字は大丈夫です。Rikaichanと言うプログラムのお陰で全部読めます。

やっぱり、僕の日本語はまだまだ勉強しなければなれない事が沢山ありますね。頑張ります。


----------



## rukiak

Derselbe said:


> 皆さんへ
> やっぱり、僕の日本語はまだまだ勉強しなければなれない事が沢山ありますね。頑張ります。




Derselbeはずいぶん上手だと思いますよ。
Even if という訳がおかしいかもしれないと指摘した点で、あなたはかなり日本語慣れしていると私は感じました。
細かいニュアンスは実際に日本語を聞いて使ってみて身につくものですから、あせる必要はありません。
頑張って行きましょう。


----------

